# Union Pacific Yard



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I painted the little Plasticville house U.P. Colors to match. It was blue & white. Somehow I have ended up with quite a few Union Pacific pieces in my collection so I think I will make U.P. my Roadname running on my Layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

House looks great.

OK, time to "nit pick". 

That dual signal bridge seems to be confused as to it's location! Since it only sits over one track, does the engineer get a vote if one light is read and the other one green?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CP,

Hills look much better with the greytones / color highlights!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the hills are a vast improvement, really looks good now. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep the paint job looks great your almost done! Then you know, Tear it down and start all over!
You have come a long way in a very short time! Alway look forward to your progress and additions!
And never mind GRJ heckling, he's just jealous because he doesn't even have a layout yet!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Heck I'm even jealous I don't have a layout either!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the guys at AnyRail put in the changes I wanted, I'm going to buy that and start in earnest in laying it out.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

That house you got there looks great.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow CP, you're layout sure has come a long way - love the VW's  and the little camper


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Late '50's Microbus! I have one on my HO layout, too. Classic look.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> House looks great.
> 
> OK, time to "nit pick".
> 
> That dual signal bridge seems to be confused as to it's location! Since it only sits over one track, does the engineer get a vote if one light is read and the other one green?


:laugh::laugh: Thanks John! I should have put the Shell Oil tower in there to distract your Nit pickin' eye!   :laugh: :laugh: 



tjcruiser said:


> CP,
> 
> Hills look much better with the greytones / color highlights!
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yea it does.  Thanks. :thumbsup: I would have left it poop brown if you guys didn't rip on me about it.  





NIMT said:


> Yep the paint job looks great your almost done! Then you know, Tear it down and start all over!
> You have come a long way in a very short time! Alway look forward to your progress and additions!
> And never mind GRJ heckling, he's just jealous because he doesn't even have a layout yet!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Heck I'm even jealous I don't have a layout either!


I am glad you enjoy my pics and stuff Sean! :thumbsup: I must thank you again for all the Help, patience, Extra train stuff you gave me and Knowledge you have shared with me. Sincerely Thanks you my friend! :worshippy::smilie_daumenpos::appl::appl: 

As far as John I expect it now! Matter of fact I kinda like it now. You guys push me to do things the right way and not cut coroners! Thanks John! :appl::appl: I know both of you guys have the expertise to build a layout that will make mine look like Sesame Street! 



Canadian Car Knocker said:


> That house you got there looks great.


Thanks Dude! :thumbsup: I am thinking of building some sidewalks around it with styrene. :dunno:



novice said:


> Wow CP, you're layout sure has come a long way - love the VW's  and the little camper





tjcruiser said:


> Late '50's Microbus! I have one on my HO layout, too. Classic look.


Yea I am a Die hard VW guy. Not just bacause I am German but I have always owned a VW. Matter of fact I am getting ready to put a new clutch in our Baja Bug and save a few bucks on gas. Even with the 1776 and dual Delartos it will do better than My Hemi Ram! 

I have thousands of 1:64th scale cars and only a few 87th so far. I wish I would have known I was going to switch hobbys.


----------

